# [SOLVED] Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

I have 2 computers that cannot/will not acquire an IP address from my DLink router. There are 2 other computers that aren't having any problem at all...so I assume that it is not a problem with the DHCP service of the router. The 2 computers are laptops: one netbook running Windows XP and another standard laptop running Windows Vista Home Premium x86. Both computers are running McAfee and I have scanned with McAfee and Malwarebytes, and both are malware-free (no infections were found on either system on first scans...so it's not like I'm dealing with a system that has had infections removed). When connected to the network, they attempt to acquire an IP address, but cannot for some reason and then Automatic Private IP Addressing takes over and they come up with a 169.254.x.x address. I cannot figure out why this takes place, as I have gone through Winsock repair, uninstalled and reinstalled both network adapters (ethernet and WLAN) on both laptops and nothing seems to make a difference. I have even tried disabling APIPA by adding the "IPAutoconfigurationEnabled" DWORD value in the registry......still the same. I have manually configured the adapters with a static 192.168.0.x address, and I can begin to communicate on the local area level...but still cannot establish any kind of Internet connection. It's really strange because there was/is no malware on either system. I'm at a loss on what to do now and really appreciate any and all assistance. Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

Hi please list the make and model of any modems or ADSL modem/routers and/or access points/wireless routers that you are using.

Also please follow the instructions in the sticky below:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

lets see a ipconfig /all from one of the working computers.

have you reviewed the routers dhcp scope and what is its range?


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

My apologies...it's been a while since I've posted at TSF, and I knew better than just to post recklessly. Here's the details of my networking devices/hardware:

ISP - Suddenlink Cable
Cable Modem - DLink DCV-202
Broadband Router - DLink DI-LB604
Wireless Access Point - Intellinet Network Solutions Wireless 300N AP Model 524728 Rev. 1

The first laptop is an Acer Aspire One netbook running Windows XP Home Edition with McAfee Security Center that has anti-virus and personal firewall; both running. Malwarebytes Anti-Malware free version is also installed. Here are the 2 files requested in the pre-posting requirements:


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

The standard laptop is a Toshiba Satellite A215-S6820 and here are the 2 files for it and the text file named ipconfig.txt is the file from this working desktop connected to the same network...only using the Ethernet, as you will see. As a side note, I have attempted connections using both Ethernet and WLAN on the laptops that are not working.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

since both wifi and wired don't work I wonder if this article isn't related. They weren't to start downing these servers until monday but perhaps they started early.

Internet Blackout Coming for Thousands Monday - kcentv.com - KCEN HD - Waco, Temple, and Killeen

if you look at device manager and the network section are there any yellow exclaimation points?


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

No driver issues or any exclamation points under device manager. I'm at a real loss on this one. I'm not going to spend any more time on these 2 systems...there is no important data to save and the programs I run on them can be reinstalled easily...so I'm just going to reinstall the operating systems on each and be done with it. Thanks for all the assistance, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

From one of the laptops first try disabling mcafee before re-installing the operating system.

See if you can receive an ip address and are able to access the internet.

Failing that remove mcafee from the one Laptop you disabled it on using the removal tool below but please amke sure you have a copy of mcafee to re-install.

How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR.exe)


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

I apologize that I failed to mention on the first post that I had already tried removing McAfee and Malwarebytes to see if that made a difference at all. I used the MCPR tool, rebooted, and still the same. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

Have you tried unticking IPv6 in the adapters' Properties ?

This reg change may also help which was referenced in a couple of links with one of the laptops assigning an APIPA, but back up the reg folder first as always.

Click the Start button. Select All Programs > Accessories. Right click Command Prompt and click Run as administrator. Type regedit.exe and press enter.
Go to the following location: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Tcpip\Parameters
Right click this entry and select New Dword.
Rename the new entry ArpRetryCount (leave it set to 0 by default).
Restart the computer.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

Ater following TomKen15's suggestions try resetting the tCPIP stack and winsock.

Open a cmd prompt and right click and choose run as administrator and type:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*nbtstat -r* press enter
*nbtstat -RR *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart pc

Failing that can you boot into *safe mode with networking* and see if an ip address is allocated and have internet access?

Could you post a screenshot of device manager expand network adapters and expand your wireless adapter and ethernet adapter for us to review.

Also set the registry entry for *apipa to enabled.*


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*



TheCyberMan said:


> Also set the registry entry for *apipa to enabled.*


Just for my info, would that counter steps 3 & 4 in my post ?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

TomKen15 it shouldnt do as *apipa *is enabled by default and gives the 169 addy when you cannot receive a proper ip from the moem or router.

You have good knowledge in networking you know i have seen some of your posts.


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

I would love to try all of these suggestions...but I have already reinstalled the OS's on both. I was under somewhat of a time constraint. I really do appreciate all the help. You may want to close this thread as I will not be able to reply any results of all these suggestions.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

That's one way to do it :smile:

Just use the Thread Tools link and select the Solved option.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

One thing you may want to try is a reset of the router if you have time and re-configure from scratch this will remove any settings you have applied. Please do not use a backup file to re-configure.

As TomKen15 has said you may use thread tools to mark as solved.

If at any stage you wish to re-open the thread you can pm me and i will mark it unresolved.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

If he's going to do a full reset then he'll need to remove the SSID from Manage wireless settings as well as the SSID key in the reg, otherwise he could end up with a duplicate SSID showing as SSID2 and the only way to get rid of that, is to delete both SSID keys in the reg as well as those in Signatures/Unmanaged, reboot and do another router reset.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

Just the wireless profile should be sufficient you should not have to edit the registry at all when resetting any router.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

I've gotten used to doing a clean sweep when I feel I need to factory reset the router and then everything is fresh.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

That is fine if that is what you are comfortable with but i don't think OP needs to do that.


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Cannot acquire DHCP address...only APIPA*

Thank you very much to everyone. Lots of knowledge offered here...that's why I do treasure this site.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You are welcome andrubruer did you try the router reset and re-configure out of curiosity?


----------



## shinryuken (Jun 12, 2017)

Please confirm that DHCP filtering is not enabled on the DHCP server. This is a common issue with Server 2012r2. Even when the Filter field is blank, it uses a implicit DENY ALL much like a Cisco firewall. You must right click and disable the filtering options. You should then reboot or flushDNS.


----------

